# Windy day in Hopedale La!



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

I was hoping to make east to the condo but seas where suppose to be 2-3 so decided to fish over here. When I arrived in Hopedale the winds were 17 kts NNE. Wow, didn't expect that!! So we grabbed 100 live shrimp and headed to the MRGO rocks. Once we arrived there was no way we where fishing Breton sound or bay Eloi so we pulled next to the rocks and anchored up!! It was slow but steady. Ended the day with 44 keeper trout up to 21" and a few reds released to fight another day! Can't wait to be back on the Emerald coast!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice! those are some good size trout...


----------

